# Reviving C. bullosa



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

*Reviving C. bullosa?*

I recently had a tank crash that took out the leaves of my beloved C. bullosa (see pic below). I had it growing beautifully in Aquasoil and was able to propagate a good number of new plants after it became established. I was able to share it with some of you.

When I originally got this bullosa, it was rather hardy and didn't suffer any crypt melt. I don't think it's highly sensitive but I also don't want to risk losing it altogether. This is definitely among my favorites.

After the crash, I am left with a few petioles which haven't yet melted or shown signs of it. What's the best way to revive this bullosa? Should I try to revive it via an emersed setup, float it (I've had success with other crypts this way), top it with some new AS, or just plain leave it alone?

If I go emersed, what would be the best procedure for that?


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Do you have more than one rhizome Richy? I say leave it submersed for a little longer and see if any new leaves sprout. How long since the leaves melted? Ive never had success with a bullosa rhizome going from submerged to emersed. Good luck buddy


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

That is kinda my thinking as well. They've been in their current state for 3-4 weeks now (see below).










They look like they're in a fairly stable condition (please excuse the BBA lol), but I want to also seek out other methods that may work to further the effort. It'll be a real shame to lose this plant.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Reviving C. bullosa?*

Signs of life... YES!!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

has this grown back for you yet?


----------

